# Must have Bright Reverse LEDs / Interior kit with License Plate Puddle LEDs / Side Markers (these will light up the sidewalk) Tested to look bright in



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

*We ONLY sell LEDs that are tested to work in your Volkswagen! No radio interference, no flickering, LEDs shut completely off, fade in/out like OEM, clean 5500k white color.*

Shop all models quickly on our site:
www.deAutoLED.com

*LEDs for the MK7 GTI/GOLF:*
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-gti-golf-mk7-2015

*GSW [MK7]:*
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-gti-golf-golf-sportwagen-mk7-2015

*ALLTRACK:*
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-gti-golf-alltrack-all-models

*ATLAS:*
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims


Click here for all MKV Jetta LEDs

Click here for all MKV GOLF/GTI LEDs

*You can quickly search all products for your MK4 JETTA here:*
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-jetta-mk4-1999-2005

*And for your MK4 GTI/GOLF here:*
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-gti-golf-mk4-1999-2005

*MKIV Jetta LEDs[Interior]:
*
*Interior LED Kit + License Plates (includes EVERYTHING you need to LED your entire car including Trunk, Glove Box, Dome, Sun Visor, and footwells (choose from red blue or white footwells):*
http://deautokey.com/product/12pc-c...r-free-fits-99-05-volkswagen-mk4-jetta-4-door

*LED Trunk STRIP! - Bright 48 LED Strip of lights that will light up your entire trunk and driveway:*
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models

*MKIV Jetta LEDs[Exterior]:
*
*Bright Error Free Reverse LEDs:*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-os...k5-jetta-gti-golf-r32-super-bright-pure-white

*Bright Error Free Brake/Tail LEDs:*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-os...n-mk4-mk5-jetta-gti-golf-r32-super-bright-red

*License Plate LEDs - error free/plug & play - crisp white with no blue or yellow tint:*
http://deautokey.com/product/univer...right-error-free-fits-many-vw-and-audi-models

*Bright crisp white City LEDs - change the entire look of your car in seconds:*
http://deautokey.com/product/mk5-gti-golf-osram-city-lights-bright-error-free-crisp-white

*Bright error free side markers (amber or white:*
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-error-free-side-marker-leds-amber-or-white

*NEW - Rear Badge Vinyl inserts for the MKIV Jetta:*
http://deautokey.com/product/mk4-jetta-rear-badge-vinyl-sticker-bomb-german-flag-carbon-fiber

*-----*


*MKIV Golf/GTI LEDs[Interior]:
*
*Interior LED Kit + License Plates (includes EVERYTHING you need to LED your entire car including Trunk, Glove Box, Dome, Sun Visor, and footwells (choose from red blue or white footwells):*
http://deautokey.com/product/13pc-c...error-free-fits-99-05-volkswagen-mk4-gti-golf

*LED Trunk STRIP! - Bright 48 LED Strip of lights that will light up your entire trunk and driveway:*
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models

*MKIV Golf/GTI LEDs[Exterior]:
*
*Bright Error Free Reverse LEDs:*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-os...k5-jetta-gti-golf-r32-super-bright-pure-white

*Bright Error Free Brake/Tail LEDs:*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-os...n-mk4-mk5-jetta-gti-golf-r32-super-bright-red

*License Plate LEDs - error free/plug & play - crisp white with no blue or yellow tint:*
http://deautokey.com/product/univer...right-error-free-fits-many-vw-and-audi-models

*Complete License Plate Housing (replacing your current license plates housing-this option is brighter):*
http://deautokey.com/product/2pcs-mk6-golf-gti-hyper-crisp-white-error-free-led-license-plate-kit

*Bright crisp white City LEDs - change the entire look of your car in seconds:*
http://deautokey.com/product/mk5-gti-golf-osram-city-lights-bright-error-free-crisp-white

*Bright error free side markers (amber or white:*
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-error-free-side-marker-leds-amber-or-white

*Rear badge vinyls for the MKIV Golf/GTI rear badge:*
http://deautokey.com/category/vinyls-for-your-entire-car-new


*Don't forget to pick up a 4pc Tool kit - helps with all LED install:*
http://deautokey.com/product/4-piec...-tool-set-great-for-interior-led-installation










-------------




_*[$3 off coupon when you like us on FB] – [Check out customer Photos on IG] – [Subscribe to our Youtube Channel for DIYs]
*_

​All our *HID & LEDs* have a *Lifetime Warranty* & *Ship Free* within the US! They are also *Error Free*!

*Why shop with deAutoLED?*
Besides having a Lifetime Warranty and Free Shipping on all our items, we also care about our customers and Customers being 100% happy. *Customer Service* comes first here at deAutoLED.

We also test all our LEDs in each model prior to selling - this guarantees that all LEDs will:
1. *Fit perfectly* into your housing
2. Be *Bright* in the housing
3. The *beam angle *looks classy and perfect
4. They are *100% error free *in your car

*Quick shipping times:* we ship the *same* or* next day* after receiving your order with a *tracking #*, we take pride in shipping items quickly to our customers.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Brake/ Tail / Turn LEDs - includes all LEDs - plug and play error free:
http://deautokey.com/product/mkvii-gti-complete-brake-osram-led-kit-bright-error-free-plug-play

Reverse LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/product/mkvii-gti-bright-10pc-cree-led-reverse-kit-error-free-plug-play

ALL LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-gti-golf-mk7-2015

Complete the exterior LED look of your tail/brake/turn/reverse:



Luvs2speed said:


> Just thought I would share some pics of the deAutoLED tail light and reverse light. They look very crisp and clean and the light output from the reverse lights are just ridiculous.


New brighter reverse LEDs for the Euro tails:
http://deautokey.com/product/reverse-leds-for-mk7-euro-led-taillights


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Bright D1/2/3s HID bulbs!

http://deautokey.com/product/new-d1...te-no-errors-fits-many-volkswagen-audi-models

Customer review: 



BORA RSI said:


> Ok so I saw that DeAutokey had new bulbs and I immediately wanted them. Don't get me wrong the oem cc adaptive headlights are great. I just wanted them to be a bit whiter (more like the new led headlights color on other cars acura,mb,bmw,mazda, etc.)
> 
> I opted for the 5500k and am very happy with the outcome. I just put them in 5 min ago so I haven't seen them at night but from looking at oem and this it looks great.
> 
> ...





BORA RSI said:


> So I went around looking through forums and such and many recommend the Sylvania osram bulbs if you were replacing oem bulbs. So I got them to compare to the deautokey ones.
> 
> My garage wall is gray and camera doesn't truly get the color but you can tell the difference.
> 
> ...





BORA RSI said:


> 5500k looking great!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't miss out on sales:
www.deAutoLED.com

check out the banner!


----------

